# Another Question about internal training



## Fightfan00 (Apr 11, 2004)

I read all the posts on the other thread and i have a question.What is Iron Shirt training all about?Also how does it help in your development in Tang so do,and other arts?Thank you for your time.   Joe


----------



## dosandojang (Apr 11, 2004)

This is only a brief thing that I read...But I am sure Master Clay can provide IN DEPTH INFO, since he has been training in it a long time.

 Iron Shirt Chi Kung, an ancient Kung Fu practice designed to strengthen the 
internal organs, root the being, and unify physical, mental, and spiritual 

health, is introduced as a component of the Healing Tao system. 

Preparatory techniques of breathing and relaxation and microcosmic orbit 

meditation are covered. Postural practice and forms, breath alignment, 

fascial anatomy, and muscle-tendon meridians are presented, along with 

guidelines for developing a daily practice routine. 
 In Iron Shirt Chi Kung, a more dynamic practice involving a series of 

several stationary postures. Firstly, the postures themselves are exacting 

and serve to teach the student about the body's internal structure so that 

one can always enjoy a (rooted) mechanical advantage to augment whatever 

muscular force is already available. Secondly, the Iron Shirt breathing 

techniques serve to cultivate a reservoir of Chi in the Dantien (Danjun) and 

to reinforce the Wei Chi function (Wei Chi being the body's first line of 

defense against illness and injury). Iron Shirt is recommended for all martial 

arts students as the language and principles of body structure are more or 

less universal.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Apr 13, 2004)

Good explanation...

Not much more needs be said.

I can leave you with a bit of advice I was given in my first black belt class. It has always stuck with me.

We were told that a black belt should do standing meditation daily in order to enhance knowledge of the self and to develop internal strength. Martial Artists have historically gone to great lengths to test their character and their art.

Iron Shirt is but one way to control the self. In the words of Deshimaru, martial arts training is for life whereas Zen is training for death. Think about that for a second. We train the mind so we can face that moment, whether ir be natural or in battle. We train the body to protect our selves, our families and our society/nation. In reality, they are two sides to the same coin. Internal cannot exist without external and vice versa.

I don't know if I am helping clear things, or if I am clearing them like a rock in a mud puddle. lol. Anyways, let me know.

One thing: rmember there are three dantian. The one we commonly refer to is the False Dantian. It does not store energy. Picture it as kind of a pump.


----------

